
The Bikeshed Email – PHKs Bikeshed - JDW1023
http://phk.freebsd.dk/sagas/bikeshed/
======
bradknowles
Note that the bikeshed t-shirts on cafepress apparently no longer exist. At
least, they don’t come up anymore when you search for them.

That’s a shame, because I think I created the first bikeshed t-shirts on
cafepress, and I wasn’t aware that my page had been taken down. I’ll have to
see if I can re-create them. I might even be able to find the original hi-res
graphic I created for the purpose.

